# Basically, just plain stupid..



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

Last night/early morning in a cleaning frenzy I decided to really clean the shower so I sprayed Scrubbing Bubbles on the tiles, then a cleaner w/ ammonia, then chlorine bleach, then Comet cleanser. As I was scrubbing away, [ maybe 5 minutes], I smelled something burning. I looked around the house and realized what I had done. It was my nose! I opened some windows and the door to let the chlorine gas and chloramides out and after 1/2 hour when I didn't smell it anymore closed up. However, this morning I still smell the chlorine. Have I severely damaged my mucous membranes or just my brain?!?  I'm hoping none of the plants show symptoms; I think only the Maxilaria tenuifolia was in the path of gas exposure but we'll see.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 9, 2007)

If you can smell the odors today your nose probably still works.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah but I'm not home anymore I'm in the office and I still smell it!


----------



## gonewild (Apr 9, 2007)

Mutation!

:rollhappy: 

Sorry I could not resist.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

I can feel my nose shrinking!


----------



## gonewild (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes, as the nose shrinks smaller the smells get bigger in comparison. 
That is why you can still smell the odor at the office.


----------



## bwester (Apr 9, 2007)

If you are still alive, count yourself lucky. Many people have died by mixing acid cleaners with ones containing chlorine.


----------



## Marco (Apr 9, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Mutation!
> 
> :rollhappy:
> 
> Sorry I could not resist.



ahhh you beat me to it


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Mutation!
> 
> :rollhappy:
> 
> Sorry I could not resist.


BLASPHEMY! :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Apr 9, 2007)

NYEric said:


> BLASPHEMY! :rollhappy:



You mean it doesn't smell fishy to you?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

No, just bleachy!?!


----------



## gonewild (Apr 9, 2007)

The smell is probably residual on your hands and body and not embedded in your nose. Ask a co worker if the can smell bleach on you. 
(Pick a pretty one)


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2007)

bwester said:


> If you are still alive, count yourself lucky. Many people have died by mixing acid cleaners with ones containing chlorine.


 Do you mean *KABOOM*


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 9, 2007)

certain products shouldn't be mixed together or the create a dangerous gas that was once used in war...


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 9, 2007)

I can conjure up my own version of a poison gas, but it requires three bratwurst topped with sourkraut and onions. Lethal!

:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> I can conjure up my own version of a poison gas, but it requires three bratwurst topped with sourkraut and onions. Lethal!
> 
> :evil:


...and eggs and beans.


----------



## Marco (Apr 9, 2007)

just have some white castle!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Apr 9, 2007)

I can only imagine what the shower must have looked like to get you to drop a bomb like that on it oke:

Jon


----------



## Heather (Apr 9, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I can only imagine what the shower must have looked like to get you to drop a bomb like that on it oke:
> 
> Jon



:rollhappy:

Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 10, 2007)

How is your nose today? I hope your sense of smell won't be permanently damaged, but if you injured the olefacory nerves, it may be a while before they get back to normal.
E


----------



## lienluu (Apr 10, 2007)

That is some serious cleaning. You sound a bit like me when i get on a cleaning kick.

A year ago, when i still had a fair number of plants inside and was using a MH lamp, I decided, the ceiling needed to be swept and vacuumed. So i started moving things around and forgot the MH was up there and banged something against it and the thing came tumbling down, missing my head by about 2 inches. This was one of those MH lamps with the ballast built in so it weighed over 50 or so lbs (maybe more) and was metal with some very sharp edges! I'm glad it didn't land on my head.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2007)

ohio-guy said:


> How is your nose today? I hope your sense of smell won't be permanently damaged, but if you injured the olefacory nerves, it may be a while before they get back to normal.
> E


Well, last night when I got home from Bed, Bath & Beyond w/ the new shower liner I noticed I didn't smell the bleach anymore so everything seems to be OK, Thanx. Yeah I really went to town on that Bathroom! I almost took a toothbrush to the floor but luckily I did the shower after washing the floor so I stopped! :rollhappy:


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 14, 2007)

Scary, very scary. Have you two ever considered hiring cleaning services so that hang out amongst the living longer?


----------

